# Basically...What is the best ICE CREAM reciepe from all over the world?



## cookfromuk (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi, I just wanted to see what the best reciepe for ice creams there was, there are so many ways to make it, well what country has the best recipe for ice cream.
Just post the reciepe here please
Thanks alot:lips:


----------



## sjaakie (Oct 23, 2006)

that is evryday a different recipe wont it as it depends what mood yourre inn


----------



## higjse (Feb 8, 2006)

personally Im partial to the gelato method, most of the ice creams I do in my kitchen are gelato's. The two best weve ever done were either a mascarpone gelato or a smoked cherry ice cream w/ dark chocolate ganache swirls


on a side note I really like the results of steeping whole espresso beans in the milk/cream mixture


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

The best ice cream recipe for me is pretty basic.....

1 cup milk
1 cup heavy cream
3 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar

Combine sugar and egg yolks in a bowl and mix. Heat milk and cream till it simmers. Temper the eggs with cream and milk. Then place bowl on top of pot with boiling water on a stove ( like making a sabayon). When the mixture thickens, then place bowl on top of ice to chill, stirring occasionally.

This is a base, and afterwards you can add any flavor you wish.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

i work in Moscow (Russia) and making icecream is just a nightmare. i do not want to use raw eggs, one should have an extra room and IF something MIGHT happen, they throw away the key to oyur restaurant.Therefore we BUY icecream.And the best in the world id the Swiss company Schoeller -Moevenpick.(theyare ONE company now but do slightly different quality in their production, like it was before when they were 2 seperate companies.)
Schoeller does the icecream with milk and jam ( fruit ice cream /sorbets) and while still high quality is a little bit cheaper
But the non plus ultra is Moevenpick, they do the icecream with cream and fresh fruits.always highest standard, there is no way you always can do that yourself ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## allisontwitt (Oct 23, 2006)

* INGREDIENTS*

 2 cups milk
 1 cup heavy cream
 4 egg yolks
 1/2 cup sugar
* DIRECTIONS*

 In a medium saucepan, mix milk and cream. Warm until foam forms around the edges. Remove from heat.
 In a large bowl, beat the egg yolks and sugar until frothy. Gradually pour the warm milk into the egg yolks, whisking constantly. Return mixture to saucepan; cook over medium heat, stirring with a wooden spoon until the mixture gels slightly and coats the back of the spoon. If small egg lumps begin to show, remove from heat immediately.
 Pour the mixture through a sieve or fine strainer into a bowl. Cover, and chill for several hours or overnight.
 Pour the mixture into an ice cream maker, and freeze according to the manufacturer's instructions. Transfer to a sealed container, and freeze until firm. If the gelato is too firm, place it in the refrigerator until it reaches the desired consistency.


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

Making ice cream is sooo easy! Once you have a good ice cream machine, you can create a variety of flavors!


----------



## tcapper (Aug 29, 2006)

Right for the smoothest ice cream you ever had.

Take one basic ice cream recipe and place in food mixer with whisk attachment.
On a medium speed (1-10) 4
Then add dry ice 100gr at a time and allow to mix, before adding more, keep on till desired consistency is reached.

This produces a far smoother ice cream than any ice cream machine.

chefsworld.net


----------



## rogerthechef (Mar 29, 2006)

:chef: I used to make my own ice cream for the restaurant and was for ever trying new recipes.
I will write out a recipe for you, which will be the basic ice cream and all you need to do is add your own flavouring.
I had my own ice cream chiller which would do 16-20 litres at a time but I will work the recipes on 1litre.Reply if you would like it differently.
Just give me a few days.
rogerthechef.
Just post the reciepe here please
Thanks alot:lips:[/quote]


----------

